# 1953 Rollfast



## Rich404

Hi all,

This is my 1953 Rollfast bicycle. I bought this at a flea market in upstate New York about 5 years ago from the original owner. The owner insisted that he got it for Christmas in 1953 and it remained at his parents home until flea market day. 

The bike was Candy Apple Red with the white stenciling. The red was pretty far gone and looked like a dark red when I got it. It was scratched with some surface rust so I decided remove the rust to repaint it.

I have a 1958 Black Phantom and a Red/White 1951 Spitfire so I decided to invert the colors and paint this one White and Red.

Today I painted the crease in the chain guard red to break up the all white chain guard. I can't wait to remove the tape to see the result.

There is a good possibility that I may sell this one once finished.

-Rich.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Looks great! Schwinn had an exclusive patent on the cantilever frame design, it didn't expire until 1958. So, your bike is at least a later 58, but not likely newer than 1962.


----------



## 1969nam

Nice bike......kudo's for bringing the bike back to life. I am still on the look out for my very 1st bike. Late 50's to early 60's green and white Rollfast coaster brake.


----------



## Rich404

Thanks for the input guys! It is unfortunate that we cannot know for sure the year of these bikes by the serial numbers.  I don't doubt that it is a late fifties Rollfast, but all I know is what the original owner told me. I do know that by the 60's they changed the rear carrier which was a little bit more streamlined than this one is making this bike an earlier model. I just wish there was a better way to know. Here are pictures of the chain guard since I finished with the painting and applying the custom decals. 

Well, this one is done, I hope you guys like it.

Regards,

-Rich.


----------



## Rich404

Next thing is to detail it and get it ready for sale.

-Rich.


----------



## Rich404

1969nam said:


> Nice bike......kudo's for bringing the bike back to life. I am still on the look out for my very 1st bike. Late 50's to early 60's green and white Rollfast coaster brake.




Thanks, I like the white with red accents on this one. I got the inspiration from the old Rollfast bicycle Speedometers. I think that I may rescue more Rollfast's in the future and give them love. These bikes are well built and ride great however I didn't like the original Rollfast graphics enough to even attempt to redo them. I think what I did here may appeal to more people.

Ride on!

-Rich.


----------



## Rich404

Adamtinkerer said:


> Looks great! Schwinn had an exclusive patent on the cantilever frame design, it didn't expire until 1958. So, your bike is at least a later 58, but not likely newer than 1962.




Is this still considered a cantilever design with the double bars on top?

-Rich.


----------



## GTs58

Rich404 said:


> Is this still considered a cantilever design with the double bars on top?
> 
> -Rich.




I would have to say that would not be the same as a Schwinn cantilever frame. Maybe referred to as a double top bar? Cool frame.


----------



## bikiba

That badge, from what i have seen, comes after the ball bearing and the circular one with the Rollfast at an angle. I would think this one is an early 60s.

Check post #13
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?65008-Rollfast-Badge-Repository


----------



## 1969nam

Rich404 said:


> Next thing is to detail it and get it ready for sale.
> 
> -Rich.




Rich,
I am in the market for my 1st bike, a Rollfast. Mine was green with ivory pin striping. I have a WTB classified listed here on the Cabe.
ARCH


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got my second one today, it has the large tank and bottom cantilevers and since the Hawthorne bugeye tank fits it perfectly I would guess that Snyder made the frame. I may have a chainguard, if it's that same as the one for Tempest then I have a spare, minus the rear bracket and the front mount.

This is from a site where I found one much like mine and then the frame I bought from Hawthornecrazy. If I can get ahold of a member who had some wheels and tires, all I have to do is get a chain on it as I have the handlebars I like and grips and a seat came with it plus I have some tank lights, courtesy of Bicyclebones.

I may get to ride it just after Valentine's Day if all works out!






I let him keep the original tank to sell as I wanted the tank with lights.









I need to find my camera and start a thread!


----------



## partsguy

I love the sprocket design on these bikes. I have one with the crank and bottom bracket components for sale. PM me if you want it.


----------



## 1969nam

Saving Tempest said:


> I got my second one today, it has the large tank and bottom cantilevers and since the Hawthorne bugeye tank fits it perfectly I would guess that Snyder made the frame. I may have a chainguard, if it's that same as the one for Tempest then I have a spare, minus the rear bracket and the front mount.
> 
> This is from a site where I found one much like mine and then the frame I bought from Hawthornecrazy. If I can get ahold of a member who had some wheels and tires, all I have to do is get a chain on it as I have the handlebars I like and grips and a seat came with it plus I have some tank lights, courtesy of Bicyclebones.
> 
> I may get to ride it just after Valentine's Day if all works out!
> 
> View attachment 265517
> 
> I let him keep the original tank to sell as I wanted the tank with lights.
> 
> View attachment 265518
> 
> View attachment 265519
> 
> I need to find my camera and start a thread!




Are you interested in selling the green Rollfast......I sent you a private message, check your inbox.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Adamtinkerer said:


> Looks great! Schwinn had an exclusive patent on the cantilever frame design, it didn't expire until 1958. So, your bike is at least a later 58, but not likely newer than 1962.




They had a large cantilever opening frame that I've seen on eBay as being from 1966, it's like mine and takes the Hawthorne 'bugeye' tank (which I'm using), and I have posted a picture from another website c.2011 of the same frame with a chainguard very similar to the one I have on Tempest, which I'm going to use on the new bike.

It's interesting that this one has a guard kind of like a Columbia? By the middle 60s you might have more Rollfasts like the Aerolite, which is a sister of a Wards' Hawthorne...I also saw an AMF named a Rollfast ROADMASTER on eBay that suggests they swallowed a lot more of the industry than I thought and maybe this was the last hurrah for the brand.

I really do need to get that Rollfast reference book this winter.


----------



## Saving Tempest

1969nam said:


> Are you interested in selling the green Rollfast......I sent you a private message, check your inbox.




I responded, that's not me...I just posted some pics to this thread and the green one I posted came from another site I found in a search...it's a reference picture for my project...which I expanded into my own thread in Project Rides as I indicated I would.


----------



## 1969nam

Thank you for your quick response. The search continues for my green late 50's Rollfast......very frustrating. I'm not getting any younger !
ARCH


----------



## Saving Tempest

Try Rollfast All-American as a query on eBay and elsewhere.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Snyder closed in 1976. DP Harris, who owned the Rollfast name, contracted with AMF to finish out existing bike orders,


----------



## spoker

similar bike


----------



## CrazyDave

VIVA LA MEXICO, err Italy?


----------



## chucksoldbikes

here is mine


----------



## chucksoldbikes

i put  a springer on it   and i have the lights  for the  horn tank and i have ther  regular fork  for it


----------

